
Bad software developers or “I’m a senior developer” - utemissov
https://utemissov.com/i-am-senior-developer-or-bad-software-devs/
======
sharemywin
Interesting article I wish it didn't come off so "I'm way better than you
because..."

~~~
utemissov
Thank you, I'm glad you liked it. Don't worry it didn't, I made this list so
newbies will know what traits they should avoid, and if you’re already skilled
one to look at yourself from another perspective. So if you see that you share
some bad habits with types from the list you’ll know that you have a problem
which could end up badly in future.

